

Timelapse Photography with your spare Ubuntu Box and Digital Camera - derwiki
http://derwiki.tumblr.com/post/455975748/timelapse-photography-with-your-spare-ubuntu-box-and

======
dryicerx
Timelapse photography is kick ass and I am all for them, but I wonder if
dedicating an entire computer for this task along with the camera is the right
way of going about it (unless overkill is the motive). How about a more
compact/cheaper solutions such as an intervalometer for dslr (buy or build
one), or if you have a canon p&s camera using the CHDK firmware project
<http://chdk.wikia.com> which offer the intervalometer feature....

~~~
reedlaw
Usually one would not leave a DSLR or any digicam unattended, so you if you
have an extra laptop laying around this would be an easier solution.

~~~
derwiki
This was definitely a case of "this is what I have laying around." It's just
set up in my apartment at the moment. I also agree; a hardware solution would
be better for taking timelapses out and about -- but there's a ton of cool
stuff you can take timelapses of around your house. And more people probably
have an extra computer than a shutter timer.

------
naz
Here's one I made with my iPhone propped up on the countertop, not long after
Auctomatic was acquired and we all moved to Vancouver
<http://vimeo.com/1407316>

------
jazzychad
Fun! I love timelapse photography. I used a similar method to timelapse myself
working at my desk for a day - <http://posterous.jazzychad.com/office-time-
lapse-video>

~~~
ansipedantic
Interesting, you tend to touch your face a lot as you sit there (unless you
are eating non-stop). I used to do that as well, but when someone pointed it
out to me I became keenly aware of how often I did it, and now I don't do it
as much.

